# Food Safety News Thu 12/17/2020... CSPI/CR request to prohibit nitrate statements put on track for approval



## daveomak.fs (Dec 17, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 12/17/2020 4:17 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 





 





 



*Study finds gap in food safety as possible legacy of Tester amendment*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 17, 2020 12:05 am “Assessing Food Safety Practices Among Texas Small Growers,” recently published in the Journal of Food Protection, could set off some alarm bells. It’s a survey of small Texas growers, most of whom are exempted under the “Tester Amendment” from the federal food safety requirements of the Food Safety Modernization Act (FSMA). The exemption is named... Continue Reading

*Germany reports 400 outbreaks in 2019*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 17, 2020 12:03 am Germany recorded more than 400 foodborne outbreaks in 2019 with almost 2,000 illnesses and five deaths, according to recently released statistics. In 2019, there were 402 foodborne disease outbreaks reported to the Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) or the Federal Office of Consumer Protection and Food Safety (BVL). At least 1,970 illnesses, 385 hospitalizations and five deaths were... Continue Reading


*CSPI/CR request to prohibit nitrate statements put on track for approval*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 17, 2020 12:02 am The USDA’S Food Safety and Inspection Service is giving a positive response to a citizen’s petition from the Center for Science in the Public Interest and Consumer Reports. The two consumer groups by petition asked FSIS in August 2019 “to prohibit the statements, “No Nitrate or Nitrite Added” and “Uncured,” in the labeling of products that... Continue Reading


*GFSP closes up shop after nearly 10 years of food safety work*
By News Desk on Dec 17, 2020 12:00 am A public-private initiative on food safety has closed after almost a decade. The Global Food Safety Partnership (GFSP) was set up in December 2012 after an agreement between the World Bank and the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) to pilot food safety management training in 2011. It was intended to support global cooperation for food safety... Continue Reading


----------



## motocrash (Dec 17, 2020)

It's high time for this -  *CSPI/CR request to prohibit nitrate statements put on track for approval*


----------

